# Höhenlagen ü.M



## chris47803 (9 Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand eine Website, auf der ich zu jeder Stadt
die Höhenlagen ü.M finden kann?

Danke, Chris


----------



## drboe (9 Dezember 2004)

chris47803 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand eine Website, auf der ich zu jeder Stadt
> die Höhenlagen ü.M finden kann?


Jede Stadt nicht. Aber http://www.nobochamp.de/hauptstaedte.html zeigt schon 'mal die Hauptstädte. Ansonsten als Angabe ggf. verfügbar bei Routenplanern.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Gluko (10 Dezember 2004)

Hi Chris,

schau doch einfach mal bei Wikipedia rein. Dort ist die Höehe über NN meist angegeben.

Gruß
Gluko


----------

